# B.O.B Fest Oakland - Happening NOW !



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 18, 2011)

Suprised this hasn't been put up on this site!!


B.O.B Fest is happening in Oakland right NOW - all week.
BOB Fest happens ever 2-3 years and travels between UK, USA, Germany.

Bands include:
Jello Biafra, Subhumans (Uk)
Touring bands from Europe & local bands.
Shows happening at local clubs, houses, warehouses etc.
Including BBQ, Bike rodeo, pub crawl & more.

Welcome bobfestival.com - BlueHost.com

Hope the link works - if not:
Do a search for:
B.O.B Fest Oakland 2011.

I will be at the Jello Biafra show on weds at Eli's Mile High Club.
Very limited tickets (get there before 5 to get in!!)


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 19, 2011)

Change of plans
Will be at the Subhumans show on saturday!


----------

